# The system is not letting me reply to anything! I get a red box saying it’s spam - please help!



## Merlona (May 14, 2020)

Hello 
Could somebody please look at my account. I’ve had some very useful replies to my questions but when I try to reply to people I get a red box saying my answers are inappropriate or spam. 

Do you have any suggestions please? 

Thanks again 

Ilona


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Are you trying to add links or something? You've replied ok in the past haven't you?


----------



## Merlona (May 14, 2020)

MilleD said:


> Are you trying to add links or something? You've replied ok in the past haven't you?


No trying to add anything at all - just write answers!


----------



## Merlona (May 14, 2020)

Merlona said:


> No trying to add anything at all - just write answers!


Oh oh let me reply that time!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Merlona said:


> Oh oh let me reply that time!!


:Hilarious

It did. There is a time limit you have to wait to make another reply, usually tells you that though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lets hope the problem's sorted itself out, I'll keep an eye out for any more difficulties.


----------

